# Small lights on front not working?



## Catchymoon

Hi, just noticed today that those lights on my Model 3 is not working, are they not supossed to work in Norway?


----------



## mswlogo

Search for signature lights. They commonly fail.


----------



## iChris93

mswlogo said:


> Search for signature lights. They commonly fail.


Those are not the signature lights.


----------



## JasonF

Catchymoon said:


> Hi, just noticed today that those lights on my Model 3 is not working, are they not supossed to work in Norway?


Turn on Parking Lights and Fog Lights and see if those are still off. You should see two lensed high-powered lights on the outer edges (fog lights), and two narrow and thin rectangular white lights in the center, as well as amber lights that are on the inner surfaces and face toward the corner of the car.


----------



## Catchymoon

I cant turn on fog lights in settings(rear FOG lights/ front fog lights) they are there but you cant enable it for some reason. Ive tried everything in settings, what are those lights called? Thanks for your help BTW


----------



## iChris93

Catchymoon said:


> I cant turn on fog lights in settings(rear FOG lights/ front fog lights) they are there but you cant enable it for some reason. Ive tried everything in settings, what are those lights called? Thanks for your help BTW


Those are the fog lights.


----------



## JasonF

Catchymoon said:


> I cant turn on fog lights in settings(rear FOG lights/ front fog lights) they are there but you cant enable it for some reason. Ive tried everything in settings, what are those lights called? Thanks for your help BTW


The fog lights will not turn on without either the parking lights or headlights turned on. I don't know if the rules for that in Europe might be different; it might require the headlights over there. Either way, they won't turn on alone.

Those thin "slit" rectangular lights between the fog lights and amber markers turn on with the parking lights or headlights. They don't have their own control to turn those on.


----------



## Catchymoon

Got them turned on, figured it out by myself but thanks for your help Jason. What i Discovered is that the rear fog light right side is not working. Neither is the Amber Color on front, the thin strips and bright light is working. Thanks everybody. Gotta call this in to Tesla.


----------



## iChris93

Catchymoon said:


> Got them turned on, figured it out by myself but thanks for your help Jason. What i Discovered is that the rear fog light right side is not working. Neither is the Amber Color on front, the thin strips and bright light is working. Thanks everybody. Gotta call this in to Tesla.


Aren't rear fog lights always only on one side? That way you can tell the difference between rear fog and brake lights.


----------



## mswlogo

mswlogo said:


> Search for signature lights. They commonly fail.


Sorry didn't see the picture.


----------



## Catchymoon

iChris93 said:


> Aren't rear fog lights always only on one side? That way you can tell the difference between rear fog and brake lights.


Well that was embarrassing but reassuring, thank you, the amber light ive seen on pictures dont seem to appear on the front though just a bright white «bulb» and white «strip»


----------



## iChris93

Catchymoon said:


> Well that was embarrassing but reassuring, thank you, the amber light ive seen on pictures dont seem to appear on the front though just a bright white «bulb» and white «strip»


Try turning on your hazards and see if they are flashing. I do not think you should have full time running amber lights.


----------



## Catchymoon

iChris93 said:


> Try turning on your hazards and see if they are flashing. I do not think you should have full time running amber lights.


Thank you for all your help, thats probably it, will check it out later and answer back. Its my first car as I've never needed a car in the past, but seeing as my mom has some health issues and that i've always been interested in EV's, I pulled the trigger on the AWD TM3, the S was too expensive. This may not be a popular opinion, but i like the front front of the TM3 more, it looks more elegant than the S in my eyes. Was a little worried about there just being one center screen and no HUD, but Elon was right, there is no need for it(subjectively speaking). Sorry for going a little Off-topic.


----------



## MelindaV

Catchymoon said:


> I cant turn on fog lights in settings(rear FOG lights/ front fog lights) they are there but you cant enable it for some reason. Ive tried everything in settings, what are those lights called? Thanks for your help BTW


Which model/options do you have? The fog lights are part of the premium and partial premium packages.


----------



## JasonF

MelindaV said:


> Which model/options do you have? The fog lights are part of the premium and partial premium packages.


I believe the UI button doesn't exist for those models.


----------



## Griff

MelindaV said:


> Which model/options do you have? The fog lights are part of the premium and partial premium packages.


My thoughts exactly, although she mentions AWD, so presumably it's a premium interior.


----------



## Perscitus

Catchymoon said:


> Got them turned on, figured it out by myself but thanks for your help Jason. What i Discovered is that the rear fog light right side is not working. Neither is the Amber Color on front, the thin strips and bright light is working. Thanks everybody. Gotta call this in to Tesla.


Its very likely that the rear fog on the non-USDM destined Model 3s is only in the left side assembly (single rear facing fog) just like how many other manufacturers tackle this regulation.

The amber lit up front marker lights (required in the US) are not needed across the EU and most other areas around the world. And as far as I can tell from photos of EU and Chinese spec Model 3s, the front fog assemblies do not have that extra LED backlit amber reflector.

As far as I know the only functionality your EU-spec assemblies should have is a. thin LED strip mode when position or headlights are on (consider this DRL mode). b. front fog mode (when you toggle your fogs on, likely with headlights... independent fogs are rare with OE setups).

Your front fog/drl assemblies (what you circled above) should function and look exactly as mine... since I modified mine to eliminate the amber reflector and backlit marker.


----------



## Catchymoon

Sorry for replying late, but everything is as according to what Perscitus said, and I would like to thank all of you for your help.


----------

